# flu vaccine



## Vellatutchai (Jun 11, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if and where I can get the flu vaccine?
Usually had it In UK , but now living here in Paphos


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Try ringing Peyia medical centre they should be able to help you.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Vellatutchai said:


> Can anyone tell me if and where I can get the flu vaccine?
> Usually had it In UK , but now living here in Paphos


Flu vaccine is a waste of time and money.


----------

